

Lima “Brain of Your Devices” Delays Delivery Until Spring - markshepard
http://www.crowdfundinsider.com/2013/11/27375-lima-brain-devices-delays-delivery-spring/

======
markshepard
what makes me suspicious are statements like (including nice little ios apps)
.. unless they are talking about creating a simple public link (which is not
clear)

"Sending all your holiday pictures takes only a second

Ever needed to send hundreds of pictures to a friend? With Lima, we invented a
technology to transfer files instantly. No matter their size, no matter their
number. That’s also part of our job to simplify storage."

~~~
Pxtl
I think the point is that they're targeting the general public. I see why -
the balkanized UI for zillions of services and storages can easily overwhelm
the user. Having _one_ file structure for their files synced between the
client, the local server, and public web-server autmatically would have some
appeal to the average low-security user.

Users don't care about privacy. They care about being able to send photos. And
having seen people fail miserably at sending photos in a million different
ways, I see how this company can succeed.

------
dublinben
How does this compare to OwnCloud, which can be deployed today?

~~~
markshepard
They have a faq section for this specific question.
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cloud-guys/plug-the-
brai...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cloud-guys/plug-the-brain-of-
your-devices)

~~~
markshepard
== from their faq ==

Synology, Qnap or Iomega devices are Network Attached Storage (NAS) devices.
They add a new folder or virtual hard drive in your computer, and make it
accessible from all your devices. Owncloud works the same.

This hard drive or folder is yet-another-memory, a separate place where you
have to copy, move, your files into. So at the end of the day, if you use
these solutions you still have to constantly manage and figure out where is
your data.

The main innovation in Lima is that it manages all of your data for you. Not
only the contents of a specific folder.

The Lima app replaces the entire file system of your computers. It handles
everything: from the pictures in your "My Pictures" folder, to the files on
your Desktop. So it really does feel like all your devices have the same
memory: you can download something on your Mac, and open it on your PC.

Everything is in Lima, and the Lima app makes synchronization invisible to
you.

\-- Want an example? You should watch our demo video, in the "Lima apps"
section. Tell us if it's clear enough!

~~~
Pxtl
So it sounds like a dropbox-like service running on NAS with the added wrinkle
that they provide a way to automatically sync your userland folders to the
dropbox.

I can see the appeal. There's a lot of room for innovation in good UI for NAS.
Having a plug-in server that Just Works (after you install the client onto
your devices) seems like a good product.

I wouldn't be surprised if they run a skin on OwnCloud or something like it
for web-access to your files.

